# ABIT µGuru Motherbord einrichten



## Java/CppProgrammer (27. Februar 2005)

Hallo allerseits. 
Ich benutze Suse Linux 9.1 .
Ich habe das µGuru Mainbord von ABIT.
Jetzt will ich es Linux natürlich zu erkennen geben, weil ich Sound usw. brauche.

Als ich nach Treibern "gegoogelt" habe stand im Artikel  You can download our 32-bit kernel config :here   and 64-bit kernel config: config-64bit-ABITAV8"

Ich bin allerdings in Sachen Linux ein ziemlicher Neuling. 
Meine Frage : 
Was tun, mit der gelinkten config Datei? 
Oder muss ich doch irgentwo einen Treiber runterladen?
Danke für Antworten und Verständiniss für einen Linux Neuling.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Februar 2005)

Der Befehl lspci sagt Dir welche Chips Deine Hardware (Grafikkarte, Soundkarte, etc.) so hat. Anhand dessen kann dann der Kernel konfiguriert werden, bzw. die entsprechenden Module geladen werden.
Normalerweise sollten die noetigen Module aber schon beim Booten geladen werden.


----------

